# Broken footplate



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've got footplates (step) below the doors on my Peugeot X250 cab.

They are the kind that are an aluminium plate with white plastic end trim pieces.

One of these end trim sections is damaged, does anyone know where one can be purchased? Either the trim section or the whole footplate assembly?


----------

